# Need help chossing a horn



## Bamby (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi i currently bought 2 PRV-8MR600 for the front. I was recomended to use horns instead of tweeters but don't like the look and after measuring they dont fit in the doors. Searching on the internet find this type of horn:










I don't bother with this type of horn because its hidden but don't find a place to buy it, i was told to look for Eric Stevens. From what i read they are discontinued?

The system will be more SPL with some SQ.

Any suggestion is welcome. 


data Link:

8 inch http://www.parts-express.com/pedocs/specs/294-2715--prv-audio-8mr600-ndy-specifications.pdf

Driver i was recommend to use

http://www.parts-express.com/pedocs/specs/294-2828--prv-audio-d280ti-b-specifications.pdf

Thanks


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Eric Stevens owns Stevens Audio and manufacturers horns along with other speakers.
They are intended to be mounted under the dash not in the doors.


----------



## Bamby (Dec 28, 2015)

lsm said:


> Eric Stevens owns Stevens Audio and manufacturers horns along with other speakers.
> They are intended to be mounted under the dash not in the doors.



Exactly that's why i'm interested in a pair of them the others don't fit in the door and this are more hidden more original look.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Bamby said:


> Exactly that's why i'm interested in a pair of them the others don't fit in the door and this are more hidden more original look.


I'm sure Eric will chime in here. If not try PM'ing him.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I have emailed you and can gladly help with any aspects of planning your system. Ask questions here in the forums to get more varied responses or email me.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I have sent you and email, ask any questions you have on setup or system design here or by email


----------



## Bamby (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi i email you back with a question about the horns. Also with that 8" speaker in front at what frequency you think its a good idea to cross over to the horn.

The frequency response from the 8" its on my first post.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

If using the MH I suggest it from 1200 to 1500. 

I looked at the PRV 8, I would like to suggest a couple of drivers that I feel are a better fit.
Beyma Speakers - Beyma 8G40 speaker - Beyma 8G40 500 watt 8" speaker for all bass applications. Beyma 8G40 bass speaker and other Beyma 8" speakers here. This 4 ohms which helps with power
B&C 8NDL51 is a lightweight 8" woofer that woofer - B&C Speakers - B&C 8NDL51 neodymium 8" mid-bass speaker for 2 or 3-way systems. B&C 8NDL51 neodymium bass speakers available now.


----------



## Bamby (Dec 28, 2015)

Eric Stevens said:


> If using the MH I suggest it from 1200 to 1500.
> 
> I looked at the PRV 8, I would like to suggest a couple of drivers that I feel are a better fit.
> Beyma Speakers - Beyma 8G40 speaker - Beyma 8G40 500 watt 8" speaker for all bass applications. Beyma 8G40 bass speaker and other Beyma 8" speakers here. This 4 ohms which helps with power
> B&C 8NDL51 is a lightweight 8" woofer that woofer - B&C Speakers - B&C 8NDL51 neodymium 8" mid-bass speaker for 2 or 3-way systems. B&C 8NDL51 neodymium bass speakers available now.


What a boomer i already ordered the driver they are suppose to arrive tomorrow  . I was looking at the beyma 8g40 before i ordered the PRV but i don't think it was going to fit i have depth problem since is going in a 6.5" speaker door placement i want to keep stock appearance. I'm going to try to deposit later today so that we can complete the transaction. Do you send invoice via Paypal?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Bamby said:


> What a boomer i already ordered the driver they are suppose to arrive tomorrow  . I was looking at the beyma 8g40 before i ordered the PRV but i don't think it was going to fit i have depth problem since is going in a 6.5" speaker door placement i want to keep stock appearance. I'm going to try to deposit later today so that we can complete the transaction. Do you send invoice via Paypal?


I will send an invoice through PayPal.


----------



## Bamby (Dec 28, 2015)

What amp you guys think is a good idea. I was going to use two Crescendo concerto series C1100.4 one for the 8" bridged, the other for the rear 6.5" and horns. Head unit is a Pioneer DEH-80PRS. I like the idea of having more power than needed in case an upgrade comes to mind

Link:

C1100.4 - Crescendo Audio Factory Direct Online Store


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Eric Stevens said:


> If using the MH I suggest it from 1200 to 1500.
> 
> I looked at the PRV 8, I would like to suggest a couple of drivers that I feel are a better fit.
> Beyma Speakers - Beyma 8G40 speaker - Beyma 8G40 500 watt 8" speaker for all bass applications. Beyma 8G40 bass speaker and other Beyma 8" speakers here. This 4 ohms which helps with power
> B&C 8NDL51 is a lightweight 8" woofer that woofer - B&C Speakers - B&C 8NDL51 neodymium 8" mid-bass speaker for 2 or 3-way systems. B&C 8NDL51 neodymium bass speakers available now.


I've never heard the Beyma, but that B&C is fantastic. Maybe my favorite midbass ever. (It's in my car as we speak.)


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I've never heard the Beyma, but that B&C is fantastic. Maybe my favorite midbass ever. (It's in my car as we speak.)


I have a question about the driver you are talking about. The 6inch version actually. Here is the link:

B&C 6NDL38 is a lighweight neodymium 6.5" speaker - B&C Speakers - B&C 6.5" speaker for 2 or 3-way sytems. B&C 6NDL38 lightweight neodymium speakers available now.

When using a pro audio driver like this how do you account for the loss in output in the midbass range? Do you just boost those frequencies with EQ? Or cross the subs higher? Or both? 

I had considered going the pro audio route but I figured having to cross the sub that high would be a bad idea since it could result in localization of the sub AND it just didn't seem like a good idea to have to boost the mid that much. To get a flat response from 80 on up youd have to do some SERIOUS EQ work.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Arete said:


> I have a question about the driver you are talking about. The 6inch version actually. Here is the link:
> 
> B&C 6NDL38 is a lighweight neodymium 6.5" speaker - B&C Speakers - B&C 6.5" speaker for 2 or 3-way sytems. B&C 6NDL38 lightweight neodymium speakers available now.
> 
> ...


A 'typical' car audio midbass has an efficiency of about 86dB.
A 'typical' pro sound midbass has an efficiency of about 96dB.

That extra 10dB of output gives you a couple of luxuries:

1) They can sound more 'dynamic', because you're nowhere close to their limits
2) They can handle EQ, because they have the headroom

There's no free lunch though. Due to Hoffman's Iron Law, a prosound eight in a sealed box has an F3 of about 150hz. IE, it plays about as low as a 4" car audio driver.

With a bit of EQ and cabin gain, it's easy to get an 8NDL51 down to 80hz in a sealed box. Can the same be said of a 6NDL38? I dunno, I'll leave it up to you to model it in Hornresp. Offhand, I'd probably say "no."

That paradox is the reason that 8" woofers are considered "small" in the prosound world, and lots of people are running tens and even twelves for midbass with horns.

I'm the odd man out, using arrays. I have a total of six midbasses in my car, including a pair of the 8NDL51s. That gets me about as much displacement as a ten or even a twelve. For me, that's overkill, and I plan on downsizing the 8NDL51 to a six. (But I'll still be using an array.)


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Arete said:


> I have a question about the driver you are talking about. The 6inch version actually. Here is the link:
> 
> B&C 6NDL38 is a lighweight neodymium 6.5" speaker - B&C Speakers - B&C 6.5" speaker for 2 or 3-way sytems. B&C 6NDL38 lightweight neodymium speakers available now.
> 
> ...


There are several things in that allow you to use a high efficiency midbass in the car without resorting to EQ for proper sub to midbass integration at a reasonable crossover frequency of 80 or 90 Hz.

If you are using a crossover at 80 Hz The driver does not need to be flat to 80Hz as the response when crossed over is -6dB at the crossover frequency.

Transfer function is another factor which boosts signiicantly the low end of the speakers response.

With a 92/93 dB 6.5" driver with an Fo no higher than 70 or so you should get good performance to 80/90 hz.


----------

